# Horse won't eat carrots, apples or bread.



## Stubborn1 (Feb 12, 2008)

My new horse is a 9 year old stock horse. He is sooo funny when he gets a carrot or an apple he has no idea what to do with it. He loves to sniff them . He has obviously never been fed treats before. You give him a slice of bread and god love his cotton white sock he bounces the bread up and down in his mouth and tries hard to eat it then puts his mouth up in the air and makes funny faces. Do you think don't worry about it and not feed him any at all??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it; some horses just don't like certain things. 
That is silly though, LOL!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

When I first got Angel she wouldnt eat any treats. She would even eat around them when I mixed them in with her grain.

I started shredding carrots and mixing it in with her grain... and now she will eat those. She will also eat sliced apples and these little apple treats. I tried to show her a whole apple and a whole carrot but she had no idea what to do. She was licking the carrot. haha.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

My horse is the same way, she just turned 4 and would never try ANYTHING, but I just keep offering. I finally got her to try cheerios, and she loves em! I also got her to try a few things by putting a little bit of blackstrap molasses on them (she eats sweetfeed, it has that in it) and crumbling thing up like horse feed helps to get her to take that initial taste.

 Good luck! (also try dry white rice, but not too much, it swells in their stomach.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Mbay just offer it to him when you have it but if he doesnt take it dont worry to much. Im sure he will eventually want to try it. 

Also you could try eating it infront of him then offering it to him. lol, that always makes my horses want to eat what ever i offer :lol:


----------



## Stubborn1 (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL how cute. I think I will try that, much a carrot in front of him and see what he does. Are they like dogs? want what you are having??


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol yea, i guess you could say that. I used to have a carrot to offer my boy Banjo when id go and catch him, he would stand there and expect me to come over to him, even with me waving the carrot at him, so i started eating it since he wouldnt come, lol that made him come over :lol: 

Pretty much whatever im holding the like to have a nosey at  So cute.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

The first time I offered my horse an apple he sniffed at it. :shock: So I took the first bite and he figured out what it was all about...Droolin' smackin' turning his lips green... :wink: He loves 'em now!


----------



## Stubborn1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know this might be stupid but you don't think that by teaching him to eat carrots he will want to nip your hands later. This horse will lick your hand and never nip but im worried it might make him later think you always have carrots in your hands and want to start nipping.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I really don't think so. But what I would try to do is maybe cut up some apples, carrots and/or bread and mix it in with his Bulk feed you give him. He'll eat it without noticing! Then, he MIGHT notice the smell etc. I would also try to cut the apple in a small piece and give it to him and see what he does.

See if that works,
Rach


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Its interesting the amount of horses who will not eat your typical treats. One of my horses will not touch these every day treats either. Quite amusing to watch because he will suck on them but then spit them out.


----------

